# [install] Errore compilando kde-i18n-it-3.3.1

## maruscya

Ciao a tutti..... 

Questo e' un pezzo di errore che mi appare quando provo a fare emerge world

Qualcuno sa come risolvere il problema !!! Il pacchetto e' kde-i18n-it-3.3.1

Mi dite anche dove vengono messi i file una volta scaricati ???? Perche volevo provare a cancellare il file e riscaricarlo , ma non so dove lo mette emerge !!! 

```

^

index.docbook:228: element xref: validity error : IDREF attribute linkend references an unknown ID "configure-misc-folders-go-unread"

^

index.docbook:228: element xref: validity error : IDREF attribute linkend references an unknown ID "configure-misc-folders-go-unread"

^

make[4]: *** [index.cache.bz2] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.3.1/work/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.3.1/work/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.3.1/work/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.3.1/work/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.1 failed.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line 142, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

!!! If you need support, post the topmost build error, NOT this status message.

```

AndreA

----------

## randomaze

 *maruscya wrote:*   

> Perche volevo provare a cancellare il file e riscaricarlo , ma non so dove lo mette emerge !!! 

 

Il file si trova in /usr/portage/distfiles ma é inutile che te lo riscarichi perché prenderesti lo stesso file, portage controlla l'md5sum per verificare che il file scaricato corrisponda effettivamente con quanto atteso.

Hai già visto se ci sono bug aperti sul tuo problema?

----------

## mfkr79

Mi scuso per aver postato in un altro topic lo stesso problema,

ma non mi ero accorto di questo, vuoi per il titolo generico, vuoi perchè ho toppato la keyword di ricerca  :Embarassed: 

E' un giorno che ci combatto a tempo perso, non ho risolto nulla disabilitando Unsermake, ccache e distcc

né tantomeno strippando CFLAGS e LDFLAGS

sto usando gcc 3.3.4 stabile, gli altri pacchetti di kde non hanno dato problemi

Non ci sono bug aperti su bugzilla, a meno che non sbaglio keyword un'altra volta  :Rolling Eyes: 

Rifacendo una ricerca nel forum con keyword più appropriate,

ho trovato un vecchio (2002) topic in spagnolo,

la soluzione non mi sembra proprio il massimo, provo ad adattarla, ammettendo di aver ben compreso il tutto

EDIT: è ufficiale, mi sono rinko, il bug era segnalato,

questo periodo non ne imbocco mezza

----------

## motaboy

il problema é proprio nel sorgente di kde-i18n, e si presenta solo con quello italiano...

----------

## motaboy

Gregorio Guidi (mittico) ha postato una patch proprio adesso https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67674

----------

## Thrain

Come ho fatto notare in quel bug... non si riesce ad applicare la patch: non vengono trovati i file da patchare... da quale directory e con quali parametri di patch devo usarla?

----------

## maruscya

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Gregorio Guidi (mittico) ha postato una patch proprio adesso https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=67674

 

Emmm... come si usa la patch ??? E' la prima volta che mi capita una cosa del genere !!

----------

## motaboy

Ho postato nel bug la nuova patch ed il nuovo ebuild.

Se potete testarlo mi fate un piacere, grassie!

----------

## Thrain

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Se potete testarlo mi fate un piacere, grassie!

 

Provato e funge benissimo  :Wink:  Grazie mille per la patch  :Very Happy: 

----------

## fedeliallalinea

[MOD]Metti un titolo che descriva meglio la situazuione[/MOD]

----------

## maruscya

 *Thrain wrote:*   

>  *motaboy wrote:*   Se potete testarlo mi fate un piacere, grassie! 
> 
> Provato e funge benissimo  Grazie mille per la patch 

 

Visto che nessuno mi risponde... rifo la domanda.. 

Mi spiegate come patchare il file "scassato" ???

----------

## motaboy

vai sul bug che ho riportato, scaricati la patch e l'ebuild.

----------

## maruscya

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> vai sul bug che ho riportato, scaricati la patch e l'ebuild.

 

Emmm... fatto... e ora ?? 

Ho provato con 

```
digimon maruscya # emerge kde-i18n-3.3.1.ebuild

!!! Warning: emerge /path/to/ebuild is broken and considered dangerous.

!!! Don't use it. I'm serious, we're coming after you if you use it.

>>> Waiting 10 seconds before starting...

>>> (Control-C to abort)...

Continuing with emerge /path/to/ebuild in: 10 9 8 7 6 5 4 3 2

```

Ma il warning message... mi ha fatto interrompere l'azione... ? Come devo procedere ?

----------

## motaboy

perché devi dare solo

```

emerge kde-i18n

```

----------

## maruscya

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> perché devi dare solo
> 
> ```
> 
> emerge kde-i18n
> ...

 

Devo essere tonto a manetta... , nella stessa directory ho il file .ebuild e il file patch... 

Provo come ha indicato.... ed ecco cosa esce !!! 

```
>>> Not marked as unpacked; recreating WORKDIR...

>>> Unpacking source...

>>> Unpacking kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.tar.bz2 to /var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.3.1/work

QA Notice: USE Flag 'linguas_it' not in IUSE for kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.1

 * Cannot find $EPATCH_SOURCE!  Value for $EPATCH_SOURCE is:

 *

 *   /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch

```

Mi sento un po' rimbambito... ma perche cavolo non va???

----------

## motaboy

la patch devi metterla in files...

----------

## motaboy

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=62062

É un errore strtanissimo, sembra che ti esegua le istruzioni nell'ordine sbagliato, prima la seconda e poi la prima... booo.

Potresti provare ad mettere nel /etc/make.conf: 

MAKEOPTS="-j1"

ma é solo un tentativo, altrimenti non saprei...

----------

## n3m0

@motaboy: la patch e l'ebuild postati da te sono gli ultimi due, giusto? (20/10/2004)

Se si (ma tanto ho provato anche l'altra coppia e non va) ecco cosa mi accade e non riesco a venirne a capo (scarsa esperienza con le patch): 

emerge termina così: 

```
QA Notice: USE Flag 'linguas_it' not in IUSE for kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.1

 * Applying kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch ...

 * Failed Patch: kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch!

 *

 * Include in your bugreport the contents of:

 *

 *   /var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.3.1/temp/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch-15906.out
```

e il file "/var/tmp/portage/kde-i18n-3.3.1/temp/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch-15906.out" recita: 

```

***** kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch *****

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p0 -g0 < /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch

===================================

patching file kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook

Hunk #2 FAILED at 65.

Hunk #4 FAILED at 133.

Hunk #12 FAILED at 335.

Hunk #14 FAILED at 404.

Hunk #16 FAILED at 434.

Hunk #21 FAILED at 557.

Hunk #24 succeeded at 603 with fuzz 2.

Hunk #27 FAILED at 831.

Hunk #28 FAILED at 847.

8 out of 29 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook.rej

patching file kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook

Hunk #1 FAILED at 43.

Hunk #3 FAILED at 101.

Hunk #4 FAILED at 150.

Hunk #5 FAILED at 181.

Hunk #9 FAILED at 309.

Hunk #10 succeeded at 321 with fuzz 1.

Hunk #11 FAILED at 338.

6 out of 15 hunks FAILED -- saving rejects to file kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook.rej

patching file kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook

Hunk #4 FAILED at 157.

Hunk #8 FAILED at 458.

Hunk #16 FAILED at 875.

Hunk #18 FAILED at 926.

Hunk #20 FAILED at 958.

Hunk #22 FAILED at 1016.

Hunk #23 FAILED at 1037.

Hunk #24 FAILED at 1060.

Hunk #25 FAILED at 1085.

Hunk #33 FAILED at 1351.

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p1 -g0 < /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch

===================================

can't find file to patch at input line 7

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: .cvsignore

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: CVS

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: Makefile.in

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:01.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

29 out of 29 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 470

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

15 out of 15 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 755

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: index.cache.bz2

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p2 -g0 < /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch

===================================

can't find file to patch at input line 7

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: .cvsignore

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: CVS

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: Makefile.in

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:01.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

29 out of 29 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 470

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

15 out of 15 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 755

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: index.cache.bz2

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p3 -g0 < /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch

===================================

can't find file to patch at input line 7

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: .cvsignore

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: CVS

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: Makefile.in

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:01.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

29 out of 29 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 470

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

15 out of 15 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 755

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: index.cache.bz2

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch

===================================

PATCH COMMAND:  patch -p4 -g0 < /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch

===================================

can't find file to patch at input line 7

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: .cvsignore

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: CVS

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: Makefile.in

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:01.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

29 out of 29 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 470

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

15 out of 15 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 755

Perhaps you used the wrong -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: index.cache.bz2

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook   2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

No file to patch.  Skipping patch.

patch: **** unexpected end of file in patch
```

----------

## motaboy

Questo é strano... hai provato a cancellare /var/tmp/portage e poi riprovare?

----------

## n3m0

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Questo é strano... hai provato a cancellare /var/tmp/portage e poi riprovare?

 

si e ho anche riscaricato il pacchetto, ma nada

----------

## motaboy

potresti mandarmi via mail questo file originale (non patchato)?

kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook 

grassie!

----------

## n3m0

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> potresti mandarmi via mail questo file originale (non patchato)?
> 
> kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook 
> 
> 

 

ora provvedo, 2 minuti e ce l'hai in mail

----------

## motaboy

non é che per caso hai dei bei =20, =30 etc... nella patch?

----------

## n3m0

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> non é che per caso hai dei bei =20, =30 etc... nella patch?

 

Appena controllato. No  :Sad: 

----------

## n3m0

Problema risolto. La patch funziona.

Devo essere io ad avere qualche problema: scaricandola da browser è probabile che mi si fosse sballato qualche carattere fondamentale al suo interno.

----------

## Fuzzo

La patch funziona perfettamente... speriamo non si ripetano sti bug fastidiosissimi!   :Laughing: 

----------

## n3m0

Mi permetto di suggerire a qualche moderatore (oppure, se l'autore legge, lo faccia lui) di cambiare il titolo di questo topic...

----------

## Manuelixm

Scusate la mia ignoranza, ho provato vari volte, ma senza risultati positivi.

I miei passi:

- emerge sync

- LINGUAS="it en us" emerge kde-i18n

(Errore presente in  bugzilla)

- scarico ebuild e patch con konqueror

- mv /../kde.....ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/kde...

- mv /../kde....patch /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde....patch

- emerge kde-i18n

(Errore come postato da un utente in questo post)

Sbaglio qualcosa?

----------

## Manuelixm

Altra cosa che mi dà dopo emerge -p kde-i18n è che cerca di aggiornarmi tutto alla nversione 3.3.0.

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Lo stesso a me...

Mah, intanto lo tengo in Inglisc, aspetterò che venga corretto nel Portage Tree ufficiale.

Non potevano sbagliare con un'altra lingua, che ne so, il bengalese?!   :Laughing: 

Ciao

----------

## jesus_was_rasta

Ciao!

Ho provato ad applicare la patch per kde-i18n-it ma ottengo errori strani...

Premetto che è la prima patch che provo ad applicare...

```
buddie files # cp /home/nando/kde-i18n-3.3.1.ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n

buddie files # patch < /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch

can't find file to patch at input line 7

Perhaps you should have used the -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: .cvsignore

|Only in /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/: CVS

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: Makefile.in

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook    2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/faq.docbook   2004-10-20 11:56:01.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

File to patch:

Skip this patch? [y]

Skipping patch.

29 out of 29 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 470

Perhaps you should have used the -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook        2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/getting-started.docbook       2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

File to patch:

Skip this patch? [y]

Skipping patch.

15 out of 15 hunks ignored

can't find file to patch at input line 755

Perhaps you should have used the -p or --strip option?

The text leading up to this was:

--------------------------

|Only in kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/: index.cache.bz2

|diff -u kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook

|--- kde-i18n-it-3.3.1/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook  2004-10-03 12:02:00.000000000 +0000

|+++ /home/motaboy/Projects/kde-cvs/kde-i18n/it/docs/kdepim/kmail/menus.docbook 2004-10-20 11:56:02.000000000 +0000

--------------------------

File to patch:

Skip this patch? [y]

Skipping patch.

63 out of 63 hunks ignored

```

I passaggi sono stati:

- scaricare e sostituire l'ebuild (come indicato da motaboy)

- scaricare la patch e cercare di eseguirla.

Boh!   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## randomaze

 *jesus_was_rasta wrote:*   

> buddie files # cp /home/nando/kde-i18n-3.3.1.ebuild /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n
> 
> buddie files # patch < /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/kde-i18n-it-3.3.1.patch
> 
> can't find file to patch at input line 7
> ...

 

Logica vorrebbe che a questo punto si andasse a controllare nella man page cosa sono -p e --strip  :Wink: 

cmq dovresti scrivere patch -p1 < nomepatch (oppure -p0... non ricordo bene!)

----------

## motaboy

Non devi applicarla, devi seguire le istruzioni che ho postato prima.

----------

## Manuelixm

Scusa motaboy, io ho provato, riprovato, ma ho qualcosa che non quadra.

Ho scaricato l'ebuild e la patch, l'ebuild si trova in /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/ e la patch si trova in /usr/portage/kde-base/kde-i18n/files/ .

A questo punto ho dato questo comando emerge -p kde-i18n e questo è il risultato:

```

# emerge -p kde-i18n

These are the packages that I would merge, in order:

Calculating dependencies ...done!

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/arts-1.3.0 [1.3.1]

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdelibs-3.3.0 [3.3.1]

[ebuild     UD] kde-base/kdebase-3.3.0 [3.3.1]

[ebuild   R   ] kde-base/kde-i18n-3.3.0

```

Cosa posso fare? Aspetto che a breve sarà inserita nel portage?

----------

## motaboy

Ho fatto il commit in portage. Date un bell'emerge sync, e fatemi sapere se funziona. grassie.

----------

## X-Drum

 *motaboy wrote:*   

> Ho fatto il commit in portage. Date un bell'emerge sync, e fatemi sapere se funziona. grassie.

 

ok dopo il sync ho emerso il pacchetto senza alcun problema.

well done!

P.S (Che cu** avevo appena deciso di aggiornare KDE just in time Lol!)

----------

## Manuelixm

Grandissimo motaboy, perfetto emerge sync && emerge kde-i18n risultato perfetto. Grazie mille.

----------

